# She ate raisins! Yikes!



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I think Gracie is going to be okay, but I am watching her for signs of kidney trouble .

It was Hubby! Two nights ago he was snacking on raisins, and very very exhausted from a day of heavy labor in the yard. I think he was just stupid tired and not thinking clearly at all. 

He came to the family room saying "that kitty! she'll eat anything..." and my heart just sank. Turns out he gave her two raisins, and she gobbled them down. I think she thought they were bugs or something. 

I called the emergency vet right away, and the girl told me that it really varies from animal to animal, especially with cats, and with such a small amount she ingested...I hope the fact that she is young (just officially full grown at age four, the age Brit Shorthairs mature) and on a good diet of wet and raw only will give her the edge she needs to avoid any kidney damage...

I gave her an immediate snack of raw food with a whole capsule of slippery elm stirred in, plus two plates of water which I sloshed around the raw food container like 'gravy' to make it smell appealing. She finished everything, and has seemed all right so far - normal 'box' habits, appetite, playfulness, etc. 

What they told me was to watch her for excessive drinking and peeing, or any other signs of discomfort, or alternatively, they said I could bring her in right away and they'd give her activated charcoal and test her BUN levels and observe her for a day or more. 

It's always something, isn't it? 

Fran


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Accckkk! I just went through the same thing when I thought (and still don't know for sure) that Murphy ate a long string of dental floss. For what it's worth, my vet said to give him lots of fiber, like add rice to his food, give him treats for hairball control, and watch if he seems lethargic, throws up, or his litterbox habits change. Luckily none of that happened, and I bet Fran will be just fine too. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess I didn't know raisins were poisonous to cats. Hmmm. Let us know how it goes, I hope she is alright.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

She will probably be fine, but it is a worry nonetheless! Keep us posted!


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

For future reference, if your cat ingests a toxin that is safe to regurgitate, a little hydrogen peroxide will induce vomiting. It must be administered soon after the ingestion, though. Of course, you should NEVER induce vomiting of any toxic substance until you check with your vet or poison control to make sure it won't do additional damage coming back up.

BTW, I made the unfortunate discovery with my own cats that raw shrimp or lobster will also induce almost immediate vomiting in many cats.

Laurie


----------



## calidreamer119 (May 12, 2011)

I really think your cat will be fine. I didn't know about raisins/grapes at first and I have a cat who is obsessed with fruit, Sasha, he loves all fruit except for citrus. He prefers that to kitty food really. No clue why, but anyways my mother used to share her grapes and raisins with him all the time until I found out about it. You kitty ate 2 raisins only, I'm sure it'll be ok. Sasha has had no trouble with kidney's but thank goodness my mother stopped when she did I'd hate him to have any issues.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the tip, Laurie! How exactly would you administer the peroxide? With a syringe? We do have at least one lying around somewhere that was part of a first aid kit for infants and small children...

Gracie vomited just a little of what seemed to be water this morning. I was watching her at the time, and it looked and sounded like a sneeze? She is one of those kitties who wolfs down her food alarmingly fast, and she always drinks water after her breakfast, so it is very possible that this was just a 'burp gone awry'. 

I wish I knew when I can stop fretting about this . 

Fran

P.S. Thanks for the encouragement, Danielle! That makes me feel better! Our posts crossed, so I didn't see your comment...


----------



## MeowMiaow (Feb 20, 2011)

Note to self: Keep the snack cupboard shut.
P.S Avocado is toxic to a lot of animals, including cats!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Fran, after the dental floss episode I asked the same question -- when can I stop worrying? I got a lot of good answers, and the longest time anyone mentioned was about 2 weeks. That was a different story in that he had ingested a long string that could wrap itself around something internally. In your case, I bet you can stop worrying after a couple days.


----------

